# Pasar de Proteus a Eagle y viceversa ?



## godlc (May 25, 2011)

hola compañeros, hace poco me surgió esta inquietud de como pasar un diseño de proteus a eagle y de igual forma de eagle a protues.

puesto que en muchas ocasiones hago el diseño en proteus, lo pruebo y después lo paso a eagle para poder mandar a hacer la tarjeta ya que no poseen maquinas que impriman los archivos de ares.

y en otras ocasiones tengo el diseño en eagle y me gustaría pasarlo a isis para poder hacerle cambios y ver si valen la pena antes de cambiar la tarjeta.

no es mas gracias.


----------



## lubeck (May 25, 2011)

Interesante Cuestionamiento....

Yo creo que no es posible, ni de eagle a Ares ni viceversa, ni de ares a isis....

Me inscribo por si alguien lo ha echo...


----------



## elforro (May 25, 2011)

Yo tampoco pude y busque por todos lados, si pueden avisen saludos!


----------

